

Ask HN: Tips for starting a Classified site with a specific niche - udhb

Me and my friend are planing to start a classified site with a specific niche in India.
We are students and we don&#x27;t have much money to invest...
We will use OSclass and we have a niche.
So I need some tips from you.
Thank you.
======
LarryMade2
Start Simple configure it for what you need now not what you think you need.
If you put a lot of categories in and they don't get used it will look empty.
Better to add and split categories as it gets more use.

Have you figured out where you revenue will come from? If its from the
students you need to work out what they’d be willing to pay for and how much.

------
brudgers
Why have you decided to use OSclass?

~~~
udhb
Actually we were searching for a platform for classified sites. And we found
it.

~~~
brudgers
Have you deployed it?

